# Elijah or Isaiah



## Diana

Expecting Baby #3 and we're trying to figure out a name for a boy that goes well with my other 2, they have Biblical first names and Spanish middle names (for their father). The middle name is pretty set so I need to know which first name goes better with Gabriel and Christian. Thanks! :D

Help me choose!

Elijah Julian or Isaiah Julian


----------



## polo_princess

I prefer Isaiah ... its just that little bit more unusual than Elijah :)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

definitely love Isaiah!
and, btw, my dh's name is Gabriel


----------



## Diana

Thank you for the votes!

And he has a lovely name, I'm absolutely in love with my son's name! :D


----------



## FEDup1981

Isaiah, definitely. Elijah reminds me of gypsy's (dont ask why!!)


----------



## Diana

FEDup1981 said:


> Isaiah, definitely. Elijah reminds me of gypsy's (dont ask why!!)

:lol: That's funny but thank you for your opinion. :D


----------



## Stiina

Isaiah! Definitely!

Lovely picks!

Doesn't everyone LOVE this new section??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Diana

I'm so happy they opened it, I was eying it over the past few days wondering when it was going to open. :lol:


----------



## Beautywithin

Elijah Julian :)


----------



## Pingu

Eilijah Julien


----------



## Diana

Thank you for the votes! Wow, getting close to being a tie, luckily DH and I like them just the same!


----------



## gracegrace

On Biblical grounds, I'd vote for Isaiah. A more interesting character, I think...


----------



## Diana

Thank you Grace! :D


----------



## sarah1989

Isaiah Julien I think sounds better :)


----------



## mlyn26

When (if) i get pregnant i like Isaac or Isaiah but i love Elijah too!

Ok, I vote...Isaiah

x


----------



## amyclaire

i prefer elijah but if u want to be unusual go for isaiah :)xxx


----------



## kpnutt

i like Elijah


----------



## Rachiebaby24

i like both but prefer Isaiah


----------



## elm

They're both lovely, I went for Elijah because I like 'Eli' too :D x


----------



## Diana

Thanks!!

I like the nickname Eli better than Izzy. :D


----------



## pocketdolle

Elijah Julien, goes nicely with your other sons names.

BTW I love those names!!..


----------



## Diana

Thanks so much for your help and compliment... :D


----------



## butrfly

i prefer Isaiah when paired with Julian. it also goes better with your other sons' names.

(my son's name is elijah - so i obviously like that name, too.) :)


----------



## Diana

Thank you and you have great taste! :D


----------



## tasha41

I love the name Isaiah!!


----------



## danni2609

Elijah


----------



## Mitsuko

I like Elijah better but Isaiah goes better with Julian (You don't have twice the j- sound)


----------



## Diana

Thank you for the votes! Again (same as the girls Mia thread) my husband is thrilled because his choice was Elijah. :D Guess we have both our names set and I have all of you to thank. No more sleepless nights wondering about the names. :rofl: I know I'm only 5 weeks along so I'm crazy! Hahahahaha.

Thank you!!! :D


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

I honestly cannot make my mind up! I absolutely love both of the names. I've gone for a Biblical name aswell. My son will be called Nehemiah


----------



## Diana

Beautiful name as well! :D

That's exactly how I feel about Elijah and Isaiah.. here's the thing, at first my husband voted Isaiah (before my 2nd was born) and I decided I liked Christian better so he said "Okay but we name the 3rd boy Isaiah". Well now I'm pregnant and it of course could be a boy and I like Elijah and now he likes it too, better than Isaiah. I get a little goofed up with the spelling of Isaiah and can see a lot of people misspelling it. But I DO think it goes better with my other boy's names. Sigh... can't win them all, right?


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

Get your family to do a poll lol. If worst comes to, pick names out of a hat


----------



## Diana

Only one major problem with that idea.... we're not telling our family or friends until AFTER we find out the gender and name the baby. Reason being because with the first they were fine and loved his name, etc. but than with the 2nd they weren't happy with the idea that he was a boy and still don't treat him as equally as the first. :roll: It infuriates me and for that reason I don't want to hear their mouths or opinions on the gender or name until after it's all set in stone. I hope that didn't sound cruel, it's just my family aggravates me with how they WANT, no NEED to have a GIRL and no more boys. Ugh!!!!! I pray it's a boy, I'd love 4! :lol:


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

I know how you feel. We're kinda guilty of that aswell. My uncle has 11boys and its only the last baby now has turned out to be a girl....We gave up hope after boy #8


----------



## Diana

:lol: Wow, that's a lot of boys, right up my alley, I love being a Mom to boys for some reason I feel like I fit in because I'm not too girlie. :lol:


----------

